# 2010 Fuji Newest 3.0



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

Looking for a decent entry road bike for my wife. This bike is on sale for $499. What do you guys think? http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1077564_-1_1512507_20000_400306

....Or any other recommendations for a road bike around $500-550, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djlarroc said:


> Looking for a decent entry road bike for my wife. This bike is on sale for $499. What do you guys think? http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1077564_-1_1512507_20000_400306
> 
> ....Or any other recommendations for a road bike around $500-550, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


In this price range the Fuji is a fine choice - _as long as it fits._ 

You don't offer a lot in the way of background info (cycling experience, fitness, types of riding your wife is interested in doing), so it's difficult to suggest alternatives. 

For example, if it's her first bike and she's just interested in fairly short, recreational rides, a hybrid may be a better choice. Generally speaking, they're somewhat cheaper and easier to fit. 

OTOH if she's set on a drop bar bike, another consideration would be WSD models, because if she's proportioned long legs/ short torso, some standard geo bikes may not fit her well. In this price range, choices will be limited, but I wanted to mention it for consideration.


----------



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> In this price range the Fuji is a fine choice - _as long as it fits._
> 
> You don't offer a lot in the way of background info (cycling experience, fitness, types of riding your wife is interested in doing), so it's difficult to suggest alternatives.
> 
> ...


You're right. Sorry about the missing info. Here's the 411. 

I've been mtb for years. I bought her a HT mtb 2 yrs ago. She went off & on til last year when I started pulling my son in a trailer. Now she goes everytime she can. I was also using a HT mtb, until I recently bought a Fuji Cross - what a night a day difference! Wish I had bought a more road friendly bike years ago. Everything on this bike is so much better. Smoother, more efficient, all the hand positions. I had considered a hybrid, but now am so happy I got a road style bike. 

She's new to road biking. Never had 1 before either (she's not interested in MTB at all). She'll be fine w/an entry road bike as far as components. I don't see her really getting out there and riding alot on her own, but I wanted to get her a bike that would make her want to, or at least a more enjoyable ride when comes along. She says she would rather have a road bike, and we've been looking all week, she's been fitted a few times and feels comfy on a 50 (she's 5' 7). She tried the WSD, but said they both felt fine (her torso isn't super short).

Worst case scenario if she doesn't like the roadie, I can try to sell (hence under $500 price) or I can probably use it as I'm a 54.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djlarroc said:


> You're right. Sorry about the missing info. Here's the 411.
> 
> I've been mtb for years. I bought her a HT mtb 2 yrs ago. She went off & on til last year when I started pulling my son in a trailer. Now she goes everytime she can. I was also using a HT mtb, until I recently bought a Fuji Cross - what a night a day difference! Wish I had bought a more road friendly bike years ago. Everything on this bike is so much better. Smoother, more efficient, all the hand positions. I had considered a hybrid, but now am so happy I got a road style bike.
> 
> ...


Fit, intended uses and rider experience are usually the main concerns, and you've pretty well cleared those issues up with this last post. 

If your wife prefers to start out with a drop bar bike and has been fitted, then the Fuji is probably a pretty good choice for her. One thing to be aware of is that even though she's been fitted on a 50cm and found it comfortable, if it was a different brand/ model the fit may not be comparable to the Fuji because there are no standards for measuring, so a brand a 50 could be brand b's 52. 

Performance doesn't ship those bikes, so I'm assuming you'll visit the store, your wife will be sized/ fitted and test ride the bike. That's really the best course of action to take, because the test ride will help her get a feel for the fit, ride and handling.


----------



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, we've been to performance to look, and she liked that fuji newest 3.0, and for the price it's a decent bike. 

I was just wondering if there were any others that anyone could advise me to look at before I buy the fuji? 

I also looked at bikesdirect, but for the price the fuji is still a better buy.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djlarroc said:


> Yeah, we've been to performance to look, and she liked that fuji newest 3.0, and for the price it's a decent bike.
> 
> I was just wondering if there were any others that anyone could advise me to look at before I buy the fuji?
> 
> *I also looked at bikesdirect*, but for the price the fuji is still a better buy.


The problem with buying online when uncertain of sizing is if you guess wrong, the bike either goes back or you're stuck tryng to make it fit. IMO it's far better to deal with LBS's (or in this case, a Performance store) and get some assistance/ services along with the bike purchase.

In your price range I think the Fuji will be hard to beat. You could go the used route, but same deal, you lose any sizing/ fitting services _and_ get no warranty.


----------



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

Well just got back from buying the bike. I think we made a good choice, but we'll see. 

When I got _my_ bike last month, I took in a RIDE10 coupon printed from PB's site. It wasn't working on the site today and the store also told me it was expired so I said, "ok, then I'll wait". Well the manager figured out a way to "make it work" :ihih: so that was the deciding factor. 

We hit up 3 other stores today and none even came close. Got it for $449, minus my points. I love PB!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djlarroc said:


> Well just got back from buying the bike. I think we made a good choice, but we'll see.
> 
> When I got _my_ bike last month, I took in a RIDE10 coupon printed from PB's site. It wasn't working on the site today and the store also told me it was expired so I said, "ok, then I'll wait". Well the manager figured out a way to "make it work" :ihih: so that was the deciding factor.
> 
> We hit up 3 other stores today and none even came close. Got it for $449, minus my points. I love PB!


I think you handled that situation pretty well. The manager obviously saw the value in 'settling' for $449 rather than losing the sale. 

Glad it worked out for you. Post pics if/ when you can! :thumbsup:


----------



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I think you handled that situation pretty well. The manager obviously saw the value in 'settling' for $449 rather than losing the sale.
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. Post pics if/ when you can! :thumbsup:


Thank you! I will. They are sending the right size from another store. Should get it tomorrow I think.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

Just got the same bike for my wife. It's a decent enough bike with a carbon fork, we upgraded the saddle to a selle womens and she couldn't be happier. The shifting works well and it is at the right price so that if she doesn't continue riding we will have not blown a lot of money. We had the budget to spend $2500, but upon looking and talking with the performance store manager (Corona, CA) we all agreed that this was the right bike and at the right price for her experience level (none with road bikes). If she really gets into it, then we can upgrade at that time. I went with speedplay frogs for ease of getting in and out with mountain shoes (walkability). You got to give it to Performance, there arn't a lot of stores that will sell you the right bike when they could make a much bigger sale. Let us know how it goes....


----------



## djlarroc (May 16, 2010)

CaliforniaPI said:


> Just got the same bike for my wife. It's a decent enough bike with a carbon fork, we upgraded the saddle to a selle womens and she couldn't be happier. The shifting works well and it is at the right price so that if she doesn't continue riding we will have not blown a lot of money. We had the budget to spend $2500, but upon looking and talking with the performance store manager (Corona, CA) we all agreed that this was the right bike and at the right price for her experience level (none with road bikes). If she really gets into it, then we can upgrade at that time. I went with speedplay frogs for ease of getting in and out with mountain shoes (walkability). You got to give it to Performance, there arn't a lot of stores that will sell you the right bike when they could make a much bigger sale. Let us know how it goes....


Awesome to hear you got the same bike. We'll have to post up here how it goes...

What size bike did you get? How tall is your wife? Did the top bar feel long to her? 

I was a bit worried we didn't go for a womens bike, but my wife (5' 7") said it felt fine. She wasn't stretched out more than on a womens. She got a 50cm. 

I agree about PB. They are a great store IMO. Everytime I go, they are friendly and helpful and there is no pressure. I always happen to see the same 3 guys there, but I'm sure everyone there is helpful. I told them how much I wanted to spend, and they gave some good options and helped us choose the best bike which was in the middle as far as price.


----------

